# Navarre Pier - Sept 27, 2014



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Had my GoPro with me, spotted a father and his boy bringing in a King, told him to check here. Nothing pro, but gives him a memory that will last. 

http://youtu.be/AElD0dpqRPQ


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That was mighty nice of you to do that for them. I hope he finds it on here, it will be a treasure in years to come! Thanks for your unselfish kindness.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

That little guy was putting the whuppin' on that king. Good job on the video.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Both little guys in that video are his...BOTH are GREAT little pier mice...the dark headed one is a remora SLAYER!!!! Joe will set them up and off they go...casting, reeling and hooking up!!! They even crank up their own hard tails...


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a memory that will last a lifetime and beyond!


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Schizkinit you're one classy dude. Good stuff.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome video and very nice of you to produce for the father and sons. :thumbup:

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of equipment along with the Go Pro were you using to capture above head shots?

Jimmy


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Very enjoyable video. It's nice to see a dad taking his kids fishing.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the kinds words, I was out there with my newborn baby girl in a Ergo Vest, I haven't been able to fish alot recently so I figured I would go try out the GoPro. I headed to the pier and seen them hooked up and debated if it was ok to just start recording. Took a chance and informed the father that the video would be on here if interested, he seemed stoked, so I posted it.  

As far at the equipment, its just a GoPro Hero 3 Black with a Boat Hook Pole, I modified the end to hook up a GoPro mount. It extends up to 15ft. 

Once again, thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I love those boat hook poles. It is like a TV camera when folks see it; they
all want to get in on the action. Great attention-getter. Great job on the
video and of course, your subjects were super pro fishermen. Super deal to
all involved.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Seeing the kid drag the king at the end was priceless. Great song choice, too.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Very cool. Awesome memory that they will never forget


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'd like to shake that man's hand.*

That kid has a great dad. Heck, I'd like to pat both of them on the back.

GREAT JOB! Thanks for the video.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just going to assume there's different spacing/clearance protocol on a pier..... or is this just the Navarre pier???? 

Great video, btw!




.........................


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

swhiting said:


> I'm just going to assume there's different spacing/clearance protocol on a pier..... or is this just the Navarre pier????
> 
> Great video, btw!
> ........................


What kind of 'Protocol' are you asking about. Spacing is generally shoulder width or less if the fish are biting. All 'Protocols' are worked out with the guys next to you. If you don't have a friend with you and leave your space, someone will take it if it's a hot spot. If you have a friend with you and he's not large, they will probably take it anyway. I was there once and happened to be in a really hot spot and a woman that was down past the next two guys kept leaning on them so that they would have to lean on me to try to get me to just say to hell with it and leave. This is a percentage of the kind of behavior that occurs there. 

A lot of people will argue this but it's basically survival of the fittest. There are some people out there who still believe that courtesy is more important than a fish and there are others who believe the pursuit of a fish trumps all standards of human decency. Some guys who have been fishing out there forever are considerate and others think that the 'rules' only apply to those who haven't put their time in........I'm talking years. It's just like any other cross section of society; you've got people who have manners and then you have assholes.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

That is a mild day, here is one of the worse days I have seen out there...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Schiznit you suck for making me cry!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> It's just like any other cross section of society; you've got people who have manners and then you have assholes.


Disagree that the pier is a cross section of society. At least I hope not. Seems there are way more of the latter types

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Schiznit you suck for making me cry!


Its all in the song... not me lol


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Great video. Definitely great to see the kids starting early.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

Schizknit said:


> Had my GoPro with me, spotted a father and his boy bringing in a King, told him to check here. Nothing pro, but gives him a memory that will last.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AElD0dpqRPQ


What a fantastic thing you did for that father/son. I'm sure this will be a memory they both have forever. I was fishing in Santa Rosa beach early in the morning and my family was all still asleep in the condo. I hooked up and landed the biggest fish I have ever caught. It was probalby around a 36" red drum. Being from Indiana, we don't have fish that big here and I don't often get to saltwater fish. I didn't have a camera and didn't have a phone, so I was rather bummed I didn't get any photos of the fish before I released him back. About 10-15 minutes later, a gentleman walked down from the condo's and started to talk to me about the fish. He mentioned that his friend staying with them had a very nice (and I'm sure expensive) camera with a very high powered lens. He happened to snap a few photos from probably 2-300 yards away and was able to email them to me. I cherish those photos as I was able to share that experience with my family and keep one of the photos in a frame with a black and white newspaper photo of my Grandpa with a huge Red Drum (I would guess in the 50-60inch range) that he caught in Cape Hatteras. Everytime I walk past that photo I smile and think of the lifelong gift he gave me of teaching me how to fish and to love the sport. 

I'm hoping that father and son get as much out of that video and what a wonderful thing you did by helping them be able to relive that memory as many times as they want. 

Big kudos to you!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Schizknit said:


> That is a mild day, here is one of the worse days I have seen out there...


Wow that is crazy, no wonder surf and yak fishing has exploded around here.
Who would want to put up with that crap?


----------

